# Abraham vs Steiglitz RbR



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

On Boxnation now, undercard doesnt look too hot but the main event should be fun :frog


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@DrMo , you backing your boy AA?

I'll call it now, Steelgutz feet will be his undoing here, he's not got the footwork (or defence for that matter) too keep away from AA, he's getting sparked.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Really like this fight on paper. Hope it lives up to it.

Boxing is back! :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce with a freshly shaven chest. Lovely. I'm not too fussed with the studio team, wonder who's on comms? Ronnie Mac and Barry Jones I think.

Not sure I've heard Boddy comment on the pro game too much, I'm sure he know shis stuff though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the King will start at his usual regal pace & Steig will win all the early rounds, as the fight goes on AA will crash through at some point. If it does go the distance then Artur will get the nod whatever happens.

AA looks in fantastic shape, if he's really motivated then we could see a good performance.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirks looking for the early KO, probably will get it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Our commentator on boxnation is this guy..






:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This Dirks is a decent LHW & a spiteful puncher. 8 rounder I think


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

@cheekyvid


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirks looks uncomfortable going backwards.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Barrie trying to pronounce the name of the other guy


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Dirks is very upright & correct, he's got a nice jab but that right hand looks a bit wierd.

This fight is a bit of a non-event


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Knocked down by a jab :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I missed the slip/KD, was it a proper KD?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This Dirks fella looks absolutely fucked now.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, war Georgian lad. This fight has turned mental


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirks looks fucked! Why doesn't he clinch!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Well that round was good fun.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Fucking right! This guy has some mongrel in him! I hope he puts it on Dirks again but I doubt it, he'll be fucked after that


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Face is a bit of a mess there.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gotta be stopped surely


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He was literally looking at his corner and asking them to pull him out, fucking hell. Just take a knee dude.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Very game effort, EVT win for the Georgian guy. Dirks looked a bit shaky under pressure in the 5th


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bunce is spot on.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Douglas sounds weirdly like Henry Cooper.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ron Boddy said the cornerman should be shot :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He can pull himself out though, it's not like he's being attacked. Take a knee.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just tuned in, what the fucks been happening?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What time is AA-Steelgutz on? I might not bother with the rest of the undercard.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Barrie Jones sounds like Huw Stevens.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What time is AA-Steelgutz on? I might not bother with the rest of the undercard.


The German broadcast starts at 22:45 CET (21:45 UK), so I'd guess the main event start around 23:00 CET (22:00 UK).


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Havik said:


> The German broadcast starts at 22:45 CET (21:45 UK), so I'd guess the main event start around 23:00 CET (22:00 UK).


Thanks alot mate. :good


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Culcay fight already? This better go the full distance, there's nothing between this and the main event.

I was wondering why I was hearing Spanish in the corner there. Turns out that Culcay is from Ecuador, or so says boxrec.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Awful cut for Culcay's opponent.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Havik said:


> The German broadcast starts at 22:45 CET (21:45 UK), so I'd guess the main event start around 23:00 CET (22:00 UK).


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

An hour of filler coming up. I'm off till the main event.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone still about?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

War the stig :ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Main event starting soon? Just got in and totally forgot this was on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

That Grevor-Abraham knockout is spectacular. Thee uppercut almost lifted him off his feet, and he just went limp. One of the Ko's of the decade.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Main event starting soon? Just got in and totally forgot this was on.


Starting in 5. :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> That Grevor-Abraham knockout is spectacular. Thee uppercut almost lifted him off his feet, and he just went limp. One of the Ko's of the decade.


Gevor's head did the same as Enzo Macc against Frenkel, it sort've spins around like a Tom & Jerry episode.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's postman pat with the hitler mustache? Ive seen him talking about the Olympic boxing before but have no idea who he is.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Who's postman pat with the hitler mustache? Ive seen him talking about the Olympic boxing before but have no idea who he is.


Ron Boddy. He's a legend, show some respect.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Gevor's head did the same as Enzo Macc against Frenkel, it sort've spins around like a Tom & Jerry episode.


Mac-Frenkel was class to, never had even seen Frenkel fight before he sparked Enzo, pity he hasn't fought since:-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ron Boddy. He's a legend, show some respect.


yes sir


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mac-Frenkel was class to, never had even seen Frenkel fight before he sparked Enzo, pity he hasn't fought since:-(


Aye, I know. I heard Frenkel had some issues, he looked quit promising aswell. Would've liked to see him in with Huck or Lebedev.

He was no world beater, as he was getting outboxed by Enzo before the first KD, but he would've been in some crackers.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> That Grevor-Abraham knockout is spectacular. Thee uppercut almost lifted him off his feet, and he just went limp. One of the Ko's of the decade.


Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either.:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Buncey repping the butterfly chicken. Legend.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

There better be epic, Euro-level ringwalks after this massive break :fire

War Artur


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Enzo Calzaghe and his brother's band playing them in


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Is everyone calling him "Abrahams"? :lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

What a poofy version of Eye of the tiger


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Buncey started calling him Abrahams and the others just copied him.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The commentator is awful, Id rather listen to fat bloke signing.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

It's starting.










WAR ARTHUR!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Francois Botha singing a song to lead in Stieglitz :happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Scott Steiner looks well past his sculpted best these days..............


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR ARTHUR!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Scott Steiner looks well past his sculpted best these days..............


:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just shocking commentary. Near Alan Partridge stuff.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought for a second they were playing the Fawlty Towers intro there...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Joe Cortez looking old as shit.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Really looking forward to this clash between Sergey Shtikhlits and Avetik Abrahamyan


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Just shocking commentary. Near Alan Partridge stuff.


Anndradaddae, or whatever he's called :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rob Walker needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He's said "percentage game" about 10 times.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This commentary is shit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@meats


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake shut the fuck up about percentages you fucking nonce


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Marvelous Marv Sup?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> He's said "percentage game" about 10 times.


:lol: He said it again literally as I was reading this post.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like same old Art, loading up the right


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

AA off to a good start, his back is enormous

10-9 AA


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Punches in bunches x10


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 1 10-9 Abraham.

Hes starting faster than usual; and landing some heavy shots.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Better round for Steig, commentary is appalling

19-19


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 2 10-9 Stieglitz.

Rob is boxing more confidently now, putting the combos together nicely now and being a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Stieglitz won that round, needs to attack the body as AA hates that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It's roughly one each?

How the fuck can it be roughly after 2 rounds?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I hate when they alternate camera angles at such speed, can't keep up with it.

Really good 2nd round nonetheless.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The warrior within:yep


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Abraham is just so strong


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jabs everywhere.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Steig much busier, landing better quantity & quality

29-28 Steiglitz


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stieglitz round again, 2-1 to the champ


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 3 10-9 Stig

Close enough round, thought the russian just did a bit more.

29-28 Steiglitz.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Stieglitz has a very smart tactic of jumping on Abraham when he's off balance. Maybe picked that up off the Froch fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh yeah the percentage game, yeah well done mate real good insight there. Also did he call Barrie Jones an ex world champion?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round, Stieg looked hurt for the 1st time.

38-38


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight.

Got a feeling Stieglitz will gas, he's looking tired already. Putting too much into every punch


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Stieglitz has a very smart tactic of jumping on Abraham when he's off balance. Maybe picked that up off the Froch fight.


Was thinking the same, he's landed sparingly when doing so as Abraham has generally managed to cover up in time, but he's probably racking some points up in trying to take advantage anyways.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 4 10-9 Stieglitz

He started well and landed some good combo's but abe came back in the second half

39-37 Steiglitz


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Percentage game!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What's that mate? The percentage game? Oh good point


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

AA really got to him in that round, Stieglitz looking tired.

Lovely body shot there


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ah, the legendary Wayne Elcock. Great example.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

AA lazy for the 1st half but teed off in the 2nd

48-47 AA


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 5 10-9

Abe opened up here big time, hitting Stieglitz with some punishing shots.

48-47 Abraham.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

My V's are begging for AA to spark Robbo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay percentage game!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

%GAME.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why has he mentioned Jermaine Taylor twice as one of the elite 168 fighters?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bob has no defense. None. It's irrefutable.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

AA landing big shots, Steig looking busted up. 

58-56 AA


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 3-2-1 for me.

Sup @everyone


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@dubs


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another round for AA, too much power

68-65 AA


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup Dubs


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

@Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@meats


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Groves would have stopped Robert. Pretty mediocre fighter, especially defensively.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Unknown Poster


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 4-2-1


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"Abraham may feel he's still in this fight"

He's clearly winning you fucking mong, man I hate this commentator


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 5-2-1


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish Jones would stop reminding us he picked Stieglitz. We don't give a shit.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Jenna


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> "Abraham may feel he's still in this fight"
> 
> He's clearly winning you fucking mong, man I hate this commentator


:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Similar round to last few. AA just covers up for the 1st minute then unloads.

78-74 AA


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Groves would have stopped Robert. Pretty mediocre fighter, especially defensively.


Agreed.

Not that Groves is a world beater at this stage but he whacks hard enough and has a solid-ish all-round game to get the job done over these kinda guys.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

what the fuck, anyone would think we're watching brawl in montreal the way this commentator is harping on...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Decent fight though. Abraham has been more consistent through the rounds than usual.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Steig round, outworked AA 

87-84 AA


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 5-3-1

Abraham was loading that right hand up massively in that round. Stevie Wonder could see that coming.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

"He hurt Abraham, although Abraham doesn't show it' :err


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

AA round, Steig cut over one eye & the other is swelling up

97-93 AA


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Who is this Welsh prick commentator?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nasty looking cut


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

AnthonyW said:


> Who is this Welsh prick commentator?


:hi:


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 6-3-1


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

AnthonyW said:


> Who is this Welsh prick commentator?


Barrie Jones, one half of the worst commentary team i've ever heard. He's still better than this other cunt though


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :hi:


:lol: 
@Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How on earth have both commentators got this close? It's not even close.


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 7-3-1 

Needs a knockout.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

107-102 AA

Hopefully a KO in the 12th, if AA throws a left hook after the right hand its good night


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Would they rob AA? Hes Sauerland so surely not


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Abraham 7-4-1 = My vCash disappears :-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off BARRY, DID HE FUCK WIN IT!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

117-111 AA, Barrie Jones still thinks Steiglitz won the fight? 

:think
Tit


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good last round for Steig

116-112 AA

Not a bad fight, AA is clearly past his best but fought a smart fight. Steig is more durable than I thought.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Stieglitz is more durable than his record suggests.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

AnthonyW said:


> Abraham 7-4-1 = My vCash disappears :-(


I had 4k on Abraham KO and 1/2k on Stieglitz PTS.

FFFuuUUuuuuuuUuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Good last round for Steig
> 
> 116-112 AA
> 
> Not a bad fight, AA is clearly past his best but fought a smart fight. *Steig is more durable than I thought*.


:deal


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I had 4k on Abraham KO and 1/2k on Stieglitz PTS.
> 
> FFFuuUUuuuuuuUuuuu!!!!!


:lol::lol:

soz


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shout out to Stieglitz's sister for getting the genes of the better looking parent.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Abraham playing the percentage game in the end? Beat Steiglitz at his own game then?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This commentary has me cringing & laughing at the same time, why did Boxnation hire him


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck it anyways, wrong pick again.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lots of Yanks in thr ESB RBR had this very close... Just another reason to hate those American cunts.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I couldn't watch this properly after the second round, but I gather Arthur won a deserved decision? Glad he won, though I'm slightly disappointed he didn't get the KO


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Lots of Yanks in thr ESB RBR had this very close... Just another reason to hate those American cunts.


This. Fuck those Americunts. :hat


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Havik said:


> I couldn't watch this properly after the second round, but I gather Arthur won a deserved decision? Glad he won, though I'm slightly disappointed he didn't get the KO


Yeah, he won pretty clearly and easily. Personally, I had it 116-112, and Abraham clearly gave away the last round.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Also think I had it about 116-112. Struggled to make a case for it being anywhere remotely as close as the commentators.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Also think I had it about 116-112. Struggled to make a case for it being anywhere remotely as close as the commentators.


I don't think the commentators had a clue to be honest. Barrie Jones on more than one occasion said "I think Stieglitz is winning but I have it level on my card" atsch


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I don't think the commentators had a clue to be honest. Barrie Jones on more than one occasion said "I think Stieglitz is winning but I have it level on my card" atsch


Thought exactly the same thing. :lol: Was talking absolute bollocks for the vast majority of the bout. Bit of an odd choice for the commentary team, in my opinion. Have BoxNation used him a few times? I've not been able to catch much since I moved. Need to change my subscription to my new home.


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I don't think the commentators had a clue to be honest. Barrie Jones on more than one occasion said "I think Stieglitz is winning but I have it level on my card" atsch


:lol:

I remember that shit. I was too pissed to point it out though.


----------

